# KAZ brand ultrasonic humidifier



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been getting a lot of PM's and emails asking for more information on humidifiers so here is 
a partial DIY - mostly showing the operation and employment.

KAZ has since been bought out by VICKS, I believe. They may still be found on eBay though. That's I where I bought my four units. $20.00 is a decent price for them.

KAZ humidifier, Home Garden, Health Beauty. Great deals on eBay!

It's better to use a "Human" grade machine as they tend to be study and a well known manufacturer stands behind them, unlike the reptile and pet industry brands that seem to be of very much lesser quality and design.

Here is the unit sitting atop one of my Baker's racks - allowing the cool mist to flow downwards through a black plastic piece of aquarium grade tubing. This way, condensation cannot build up and create a blockage in the tube and the air flows nicely.











Here is another pic of the cool mist being pumped in on the lowest setting. You can see a curious Pumilio in the background......











Finally a FULL TANK SHOT or FTS with a comparison vivarium so you can see the results of the mist on the lowest setting, turned on for under 10 minutes. The resulting moisture saturates all plants and surfaces inside - a good thing, but something to be aware of and not overdo...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tanks Phil!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought the same brand on ebay. I think I paid $0.99 for the unit but like 15 for shipping. It is very easy to modify. I just took the top in and looked for a bushing that fit snug in the hole, and a 3/4 inch hose barb with male end. The who modification cost me about $4, including the hose. Also, since it doesn't use silicone, I can just slide the adaptor out for easy removal and refill. I love it 

Plus, since I don't have my frogs yet, my friends think my empty box with dirt and 3 tiny plants are cool. Well, when the humidifier kicks on they think it is cool. ha-ha.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I used the Vicks version. I bought a 2" to 3/4" PVC Adapter and siliconed it to the top of the unit, I then threaded in a peice of 3/4" brass all thread wrapped in teflon, next I threaded on a 3/4" PVC Female Fitting, Lastly I picked up a 4 1/2' long Washing Machine Flex Return Pipe and fit it over the 3/4" PVC Fitting. Ran the Flex line up the back of the Viv and in through the top ... works great and was super easy to peice together. Aside from the black silicone (All I had and didn't really care as it's hidden anyways) even looks pretty clean.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

nice tanks and setup


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The thing I like about the KAZ is that the fittings slide nicely into the well and didn't need siliconed. I made up 4 different length hoses with fittings and whenever I want to put the hose into a different viv on a different shelf, I just change out the fitting / tube with another one with the corresponding length.....so easy.

Are you pushing the mist straight UP into the viv?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I am running mine from the bottom of the tank. It seems to help prevent it from "filling" the tank in fog. You can see it here.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention, the head (total distance vertical) is only about 2 feet. I have a double layer of window screen over the nozzle that is inside the tank. I get a lot of "fog" with no pump to help.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> The thing I like about the KAZ is that the fittings slide nicely into the well and didn't need siliconed. I made up 4 different length hoses with fittings and whenever I want to put the hose into a different viv on a different shelf, I just change out the fitting / tube with another one with the corresponding length.....so easy.
> 
> Are you pushing the mist straight UP into the viv?


I probably could have used a smaller fitting and not siliconed but it didn't really matter for my use and this one was easily found. I agree for your use though that doing it your way absolutely was a better method, perhaps when I have more tanks I'll switch it over.

I am pushing it straight up. With the 1" hose and it running straight up and down all condensation flows right back in to the unit and there are no clogs or disruption of fog. I initially used a smaller tube and there were issues but with this setup it works perfectly.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

These humidifier's are being sold by Vick's ("Cool Mist Humidifier"). I've purchaed a couple of them at Target for around $40/ea.

I currently have one of them in my large display vivarium, and is pushing "fog" at about 7' of head height with no problems.


----------



## jethomp (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a newcomer here but this is exactly the kind of information I was looking for.

Thanks all.


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm also a newcomer, my question is, if I were to use the humidifier on a regular basis, would it replace misting? Or is this still recommended?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I do not recommend the ultrasonics for new hobbyists. There use is way too hard to judge with all the many variables like model type, force of mist, length of time used ect ect.

In ANY case, I would not try to make them take the place of good old hand spraying. 

Start out with the hand misters and gain confidence and experience first then think about adding some "bells and whistles".


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Great thanks for the advice!


----------

